# New User Hoping to find a Traverse



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I hope you find one it's a nice bow. Will be tough for you to find one since you don't have the time and post count to use the classified to search for one. 

Also if you get messages about they have what your looking for it very well could be a scam it happens a lot when ppl wtb an item just look out for that type of scam.


----------



## Brightdreams09 (10 mo ago)

Welcome to AT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airspeed272 (10 mo ago)

Brightdreams09 said:


> Welcome to AT
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Know little to none about bow hunting and interested to learn


----------



## Airspeed272 (10 mo ago)

bowtech2006 said:


> I hope you find one it's a nice bow. Will be tough for you to find one since you don't have the time and post count to use the classified to search for one.
> 
> Also if you get messages about they have what your looking for it very well could be a scam it happens a lot when ppl wtb an item just look out for that type of scam.


I appreciate that. I realized quickly that I couldn't search as well as I would like to have.


----------



## Airspeed272 (10 mo ago)

bowtech2006 said:


> I hope you find one it's a nice bow. Will be tough for you to find one since you don't have the time and post count to use the classified to search for one.
> 
> Also if you get messages about they have what your looking for it very well could be a scam it happens a lot when ppl wtb an item just look out for that type of scam.


So thank you for relaying that. Will definitely keep my eye out for spam as well.


----------



## Airspeed272 (10 mo ago)

I am curious on the Vertix vs Traverse for someone like myself with a measured 27.25 draw length though. I know everyone says to shoot both but with them not being in stores locally I'm going to have to wing it one way or the other. Traverse just seemed to get a bit better reviews for versatility


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## SITKA SLAYER (11 mo ago)

Welcome from long island


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn state


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Airspeed272.


----------



## Flukebelly (Jan 20, 2021)

Skip the vertix and get the traverse. I have the same 27 1/2 inch draw and shoot 27 even with my traverse…Mathews generally run a bit long. Get you posts in if you can and grab the traverse that is fully rigged being offered by jljjdye. One stop shopping and you are all set.


----------



## Airspeed272 (10 mo ago)

rapids said:


> Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.





Flukebelly said:


> Skip the vertix and get the traverse. I have the same 27 1/2 inch draw and shoot 27 even with my traverse…Mathews generally run a bit long. Get you posts in if you can and grab the traverse that is fully rigged being offered by jljjdye. One stop shopping and you are all set.


I appreciate it. His is a bit out of my budget but definitely exactly what I’m looking for


----------



## Airspeed272 (10 mo ago)

Tim Roberts said:


> Airspeed272.


Thank you


----------



## graycm84 (Mar 31, 2020)

Welcome from Oklahoma


----------



## Airspeed272 (10 mo ago)

graycm84 said:


> Welcome from Oklahoma


Thank you


----------



## Airspeed272 (10 mo ago)

SITKA SLAYER said:


> Welcome from long island


Thank you


----------



## Uphunting122 (Dec 19, 2021)

I still have a Traverse. Hard to give this bow up. I did shoot the new v3x 33 and that felt really good too. Bit couldn’t justify the upgrade yet.


----------



## Airspeed272 (10 mo ago)

Uphunting122 said:


> I still have a Traverse. Hard to give this bow up. I did shoot the new v3x 33 and that felt really good too. Bit couldn’t justify the upgrade yet.


I appreciate the insight, keeping my eyes open


----------



## Twstewart (Jan 29, 2020)

Airspeed272 said:


> I am curious on the Vertix vs Traverse for someone like myself with a measured 27.25 draw length though. I know everyone says to shoot both but with them not being in stores locally I'm going to have to wing it one way or the other. Traverse just seemed to get a bit better reviews for versatility


note that the vertix and traverse have the same cams, but the vertix has the switchweight mods. 
This does make the draw cycle feel a little bit different so try to shoot both and see if you'd prefer one.


----------



## Airspeed272 (10 mo ago)

Twstewart said:


> note that the vertix and traverse have the same cams, but the vertix has the switchweight mods.
> This does make the draw cycle feel a little bit different so try to shoot both and see if you'd prefer one.


Thank you!
Scored a Traverse today and it’s on its way. Extremely excited and found a solid seller here. Now to add some things to it and get it dialed in


----------



## Twstewart (Jan 29, 2020)

Airspeed272 said:


> Thank you!
> Scored a Traverse today and it’s on its way. Extremely excited and found a solid seller here. Now to add some things to it and get it dialed in


Congrats! i bought one 2 years ago when they released the VXR's and its nice to see that everyone is still holding onto them.
I love mine, hope you get the same enjoyment.


----------



## mkummet (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome and good luck


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Airspeed272 (10 mo ago)

solomtnhunter said:


> welcome to AT


Thank you


----------



## Airspeed272 (10 mo ago)

mkummet said:


> Welcome and good luck


Thank you


----------



## Airspeed272 (10 mo ago)

Twstewart said:


> Congrats! i bought one 2 years ago when they released the VXR's and its nice to see that everyone is still holding onto them.
> I love mine, hope you get the same enjoyment.


It's nice but also made it extremely difficult to find one. Had an opportunity a month or so ago and passed and ended up having to pay a bit more when I finally found one recently. Looking forward to it though.


----------



## Shannon Brown (10 mo ago)

Welcome and good luck with your search. And thank you for your service.


----------



## Josh W.. (Apr 6, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## xScubaSteve (Nov 10, 2015)

The Traverse is a great bow, i picked one up off ebay about 2 months for $630 naked which is the cheapest ive seen one sell for. Lately ive been seeing closer to $800-$900 naked but if your patient you’ll be able to find a steal of a deal. Good luck!


----------



## Brightdreams09 (10 mo ago)

Welcome to AT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brazilianch (10 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## FLA Bowhunter (10 mo ago)

Welcome from Pensacola… Home of The Blue Angels… Thank you for your service!


----------

